
New Typeface Merges Braille You Can Touch with Letters You Can See - grzm
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90166173/this-new-typeface-merges-braille-you-can-touch-with-letters-you-can-see
======
detaro
I hope this doesn't catch on. Why force people to read a hard-to-read
monospace font (making it less accessible to non-blind users) when alignment
between braille and font really isn't necessary? Unless they have to be really
small (and then legibility is even more important) you can easily print over
the braille text unaligned and it's readable completely fine.

